# Today was Bailey's Turn



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bailey went, kicking and screaming to the groomer today. He gave her a really rough time. He tried desperately to get off the table and he was really antsy. He cried all the way there in the car. It was strange behavior because Bailey is normally so mellow. Well here are the results.

I also asked what shampoo they use because the boys come back with their white so nice and bright white and they stay clean so much longer than when I wash them. It was a product called Tropiclean - White shampoo. It says it has no soap and it has a really pleasant smell. I bought some to try. We'll see.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

He looks amazing! Love the expression on their faces. Kipling goes tomorrow - I'm going armed with your photos.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He looks great! You've got a great groomer.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He looks wonderful! I want to squeeze him.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Bailey looks great. You're right - his white is beautiful. I may have to try that shampoo - I've finally just started telling people Cody's natural color is grey, not white.

I must say, Miss Piggy looks the happiest of the 3!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The best part -- I can watch everything but the bathing through a window and they're done in an hour, hour and a half.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sheri said:


> He looks wonderful! I want to squeeze him.


I must say, he came out so incredibly silky soft and utterly squeezable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Bailey looks great. You're right - his white is beautiful. I may have to try that shampoo - I've finally just started telling people Cody's natural color is grey, not white.
> 
> I must say, Miss Piggy looks the happiest of the 3!


You are absolutely right. Miss Piggy is a happy camper . . . till it's her turn.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh another handsome hav of yours ^_^ Baily is a cutie. I can tell by just looking at the picture how soft and freshly beautifully smelled he is. I use Tropiclean for my malts, by the way. 

hmm! I wonder why he acted that way this time since you said that he normally doesn't act that way. Is it the first time he goes to that specific groomer?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Bailey looks wonderful! The groomer did a nice job :thumb:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

He looks so squishibly soft!!! 

That looks like an amazing job from the groomer!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

katkoota said:


> awwh another handsome hav of yours ^_^ Baily is a cutie. I can tell by just looking at the picture how soft and freshly beautifully smelled he is. I use Tropiclean for my malts, by the way.
> 
> hmm! I wonder why he acted that way this time since you said that he normally doesn't act that way. Is it the first time he goes to that specific groomer?


No, it's not the first time he's going to this groomer. I don't think he had any idea where he was going, he just tried desperately not to leave the house at all. I wonder if it could have anything to do with Milo or Miss Piggy taking off and having me chase after them. Maybe I need an animal communicator.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the 'do. Your babies are all so pretty.


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

He came out looking great. Where did you go?


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

He looks wonderful! And very proud!  I love seeing photos of your babies!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

newhavaneselover said:


> He came out looking great. Where did you go?


Barkingham Palace in Port Washington. I love that it's fast and they're done and they do a really nice job.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Bailey looks great! All soft and poofy. I love that your groomer keeps their faces/heads Havanese-like. Milo still looks like he's mad at you!! LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,Bailey has turned into one fine looking Hav. The last time I saw him he was still a pup and hiding behing you. Great cuts on the boys. I might have to check that place out.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Geri,Bailey has turned into one fine looking Hav. The last time I saw him he was still a pup and hiding behing you. Great cuts on the boys. I might have to check that place out.


I really like the people. The owner is a nice guy and a good businessman and the girl I use is patient and does a really nice job (for less money than I was paying before locally). The only thing is, he does also sell some puppies. He usually only has a few there but today there must have been about eight or nine, including a havanese boy. I asked where he came from and he told me he thought it was a breeder in Tennessee.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

cute, cute, cute.........love the cut.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bailey looks great as does Milo. I love those little stovepipe legs!! I think you have found a great groomer. I use the TropiClean shampoo also and love it.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I really like the people. The owner is a nice guy and a good businessman and the girl I use is patient and does a really nice job (for less money than I was paying before locally). The only thing is, he does also sell some puppies. He usually only has a few there but today there must have been about eight or nine, including a havanese boy. I asked where he came from and he told me he thought it was a breeder in Tennessee.


----------



## leelee805 (Mar 1, 2010)

What handsome guys!! My groomer told me to use an electric toothbrush (without the bristles) and rub it on their feet etc so that they get used to the sound and vibration of the clippers being used all around them. Haddie squirmed something fierce!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Bailey looks great. They really are quick. When I bring Izzy she's there for at least a few hours, I wish they were quicker. They don't cut her down so maybe it takes longer since they have to dry her. I always feel so bad leaving her. She cries when they take her away, it breaks my heart. She doesn't go to the groomers much, I usually bathe her myself so I guess she's not really used to going.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Bailey looks great! Dale shared some of Cicero's TropiClean with us and I like it, too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bailey is so gorgeous, all your dogs are!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Bailey looks great!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Do those of you who use TropiClean dilute it. The owner of the grooming place suggested I do that. I've been doing that with the PlumSilky and the IOD. Also, does it leave a pleasant smell on them? I like the smell right out of the bottle.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Those "kids" of yours are just too adorable.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Handsome boys!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Gorgeous pups you have!
That is cool that you can watch them through a window.
I think you found a keeper for a groomer!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Renee said:


> Gorgeous pups you have!
> That is cool that you can watch them through a window.
> I think you found a keeper for a groomer!


It's funny, when I arrived with Milo last week the groomer was still working on another dog. They were about to put him in a cage while they finished. I said absolutely not. Milo gets crazy when caged. He gets absolutely frantic and I didn't want to stress him out over something that need not be. I said I'd take him out and for them to tell me when they were ready.

She put the other dog aside and took Milo first. That's the good thing about being there. You know your own furry four legged children and what's best for them. By watching through the window I don't have to worry about whether something is happening that might hurt him or scare him.

It's astounding to me really that they can finish the whole process within such a short amount of time. I love it. I'm sure the boys love it more.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Bailey and Milo look beautiful. keep us posted on the shampoo, I probably have a years supply of IOD and still have some CC.

I always wonder why places don't let you watch when they wash and dry.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just went to a new PetCo that opened a few mins away from me and they sell TropiClean products there. I might have to try it, but right now I'm real happy with what I'm using.


----------

